# Resetting Canon IP2870



## dee-u (Oct 18, 2012)

Its ink absorber is already full and I need to reset it, anybody here who could help me out?

TIA


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Couple of relevant looking topics from Google:

>> How to Clean a Canon Ink Absorber | Chron.com

>> Canon Waste Ink Tank Reset Procedures


----------



## dee-u (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, only got back to this now. None of those procedures listed seem to work on the printer model mentioned. It only has 1 button and upon disconnecting the cord, holding the power and reconnecting it again the 'error' blinks 5 times before it 'turns off', I am not sure if it turns off since I cannot turn it on again. I have to reinsert again the power cord before I can turn it on back again but still it blinks 7 times indicating Ink Absorber full error.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't look it up in the User Manual, but the typical note in the manual is to take it to a Service Center.

I do know that not all models can be reset by the end user.


----------

